
Ask HN: Tesla was leading with Autopilot, how is it suddenly behind others? - krisu
Tesla seemed to be the only available option for (at least a bit) autonomous vehicle, yet recently I see more and more bad press, pointing that they are behind other &quot;big players&quot;. Did I miss something? I haven&#x27;t noticed any of the big car companies offering anything even remotely close to Tesla&#x27;s Autopilot.
======
mtgx
They stopped using MobilEye's solution and they started developing their own.
However, although their own may have more powerful Nvidia chips, their
software is probably a few years behind and they are in a race against time to
catch-up and surpass the other one.

